
Lecture: High-assurance crypto software [video] - weinzierl
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3/hallb
======
weinzierl
From the lecture description:

> This talk is meant as an introduction for a general audience, giving self-
> contained answers to the following questions: What are timing attacks? What
> is constant-time software? What are some examples of constant-time crypto?
> How can we be sure that code is constant-time? What do these reverse-
> engineering tools do? How does constant-time code help these tools? How do
> we get from reverse engineering to guaranteeing correctness?

> The talk will be given as a joint presentation by Daniel J. Bernstein and
> Tanja Lange.

